

Learning a New Language - coglethorpe
http://simergence.blogspot.com/2009/05/learning-new-language.html

======
chrisduesing
Thanks for submitting my blog article to HN, I have to admit I was momentarily
shocked when I ran across it on the 'new' page.

The post documents my nascent exploration of functional languages as a long
time Java developer. If anyone out there who is curious about doing the same
thing, or has made the switch themselves, has any questions or ideas for
followup posts I would love to hear them!

